# S-WORKS Evade...



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Hit or skip? I like it better then the Giro Jellybean.

View attachment 283906


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Its actually a nice looking helmet. I was interested if the tour riders on Specialized would keep these helmets in the mountain stages but they did not. Specialized doesn't give any comparative cooling data so I think, given the high cost, its better to hold off until a little more info is out there. For me, in the SE, cooling is a primary attribute.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Doesn't look bad from the front but IMO it's fugly from the side profile. It looks like a mini-tt helmet (sorry for the crappy picture.)


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

BTW, the Louis Garneau Course is the best looking aero road helmet I've seen.










COURSE HELMET :: Louis Garneau


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

Dunbar said:


> BTW, the Louis Garneau


LG always makes such hard edge boring items IMO. Great build quality but ho hum aesthetics.


----------



## young-nyc (Oct 28, 2011)

looks great..definitely more for flat stages than serious mountain climbing rides.
with that said, i'm going to probably pick one up in the black/red color scheme..
Also seems like the Pros are wearing this on there 100+ miles rides =)


----------

